# Fly mask for houdini??



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I use Farnam Supermask II. They still get them off on occasion but not near as often as they did with the original Supermask.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have used, Farnam's Super Mask, Super Mask II, Crusaders with and without noses & ears, generic, Roma Stretch masks, Defenders, Smart Paks Bundle, Ultrashield, Kensington Fly masks and finally, the Kensington Catch Mask (which was brand new and supposed unbeatable by Houdini horses and $50+ depending on where you got them). The Kensington Catch Mask (a lot cheaper now) was the best, but Skippy could still get it off in just a few minutes of working. I finally gave up and now put him in his stall during the brightest and sunniest part of the day, and use sun screen. His problem was more sunburn than flies.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

This one will have a super mask off in 5 minutes. I've bought all your "typical" masks you find at stores and he gets them off everytime. And I live in an area where gnats are bad and always bother their eyes.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm having the same darn issue. Don't fall for the Absorbine masks where they claim they made them even better. They didn't. The one we got my mare last year stays on better than the one we just bought this year. But she can still get it off in a few days. The new model is off within a couple of hours, and then we get the lovely job of trying to find where she hid it this time.

The supermasks don't last nearly as long for ours either. I know @evilamc just tried some new masks, and I was waiting to hear her thoughts on them to see if maybe my Houdini horse would keep it on.

Glad I'm not the only one stuck trying to find a fly mask to fit a horse that needs to wear one...


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a nightmare. I can put it on... while he's in his stall.... go make up feed.... come back and it's off. I don't care to pay more for one... but if I am.... would like to know it's houdini proof. Lol. If I got a couple days I'd be thrilled. I probably have 10 different masks that I don't use cause he just takes them off. Meanwhile my other horses will stay on till I take it off.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> This one will have a super mask off in 5 minutes. I've bought all your "typical" masks you find at stores and he gets them off everytime. And I live in an area where gnats are bad and always bother their eyes.


My problem is more sunburn than gnats or flies, but I still do get some. I use SWAT, the pink one, so I can see when it starts to rub off. I put it around eyes and nose and keep inside during sun. It has helped him with sunburn and the SWAT works pretty well at keeping the bugs away from eyes and nose. I also feed Smart BugOff from Smart Pak and was surprised to find it actually does make a difference. 

Every swarming, biting thing seems to just LOVE this guy. I wonder if they are more attracted to the lighter colors?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea. Ours are stalled during the day. The florida sun is not kind to his pink skin or anyone's coats. And my other one is allergic to flys. And without a mask... I've actually had them lay eggs in his eyes.... that's fun.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> Yea. Ours are stalled during the day. The florida sun is not kind to his pink skin or anyone's coats. And my other one is allergic to flys. And without a mask... I've actually had them lay eggs in his eyes.... that's fun.


I feed Skippy Smart DMG. He also has bite allergies and will get a big case of hives. I started him on the DMG and will be starting the Smart BugOff this week, and of course fly sheeting, and he will not have issues this summer. If I forget the SWAT he'll have flies all over his face, and without the sun goo he'll burn because he stays in his window all day but it's manageable.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

See... I've tried the bugs off, Skippy smart dm, appLe cider vinegar... nothing works. I have to keep him on low doses of dex... that's the onlynn thing that helps.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> See... I've tried the bugs off, Skippy smart dm, appLe cider vinegar... nothing works. I have to keep him on low doses of dex... that's the onlynn thing that helps.


Sometimes it is the only thing that works. When you get to that point, you do whatever you have to do. Since Skippy is a QH and a pretty easy keeper, I will avoid Dex and Cortisones as long as I possibly can. Oh, he also has 2 fans in his stall to keep the air moving, so the flies and such aren't real thrilled to be there. And of course, he still gets bit!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I finally broke down this year and spent $100 on the Guardian Mask because my mare's eyes were sensitive in the bright winter snow-reflected sun. She had an excessive amount of tears and was getting a lot of nasty gunk collected in the corner of her eyes. This thing does. not. move. She simply can not rub it off. 

Now, it's not perfect. The large eye pieces are collecting a ton of shedding hair in the bottom of the cups, and while they are theoretically removable for cleaning, I made that mistake an have yet to get the cup back on in true alignment. And, the darn thing has no ear attachment. I can't understand why they would make a "super (expensive) mask" missing such a critical element. So I suppose I will be sewing in a bonnet soon for black fly season.

That said, it HAS really helped her eye sensitivity. And, it has not come off even once. She previously wore the Cashel Crusaders with ears, and while they fit her well, at least once a week I'd be trudging the several acre pasture trying to find it buried under a poop pile in the back corner. 

Behold, the fly...


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Dreamcatcher... yea. He has a fan in his stall. Fly sheet. As long as he gets dex.... no hives. Fortunately it's super small doses once his loading dose is done. Just one pill every morning. 

And egrogan.... thanks. Lime I said... don't mind to spend the money... but don't really want to buy a $100 fly mask that people have their horses taking off. Lol.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

My QH will get out of the Horse size Cashel Crusader mask, but the Arab size stays on him.


Did you already try putting a very well-fitted turnout halter over the mask? Run the crown of the halter through an ear piece (or the forelock hole, if your mask has ears) to give it extra hold.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Have you tried a flyveil rather than a mask? Might help keep the flies away and it seems like it would be harder to rub off?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Haha tried attaching it to a halter.... it lasted an hour that way. Lol.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Luce73 said:


> Have you tried a flyveil rather than a mask? Might help keep the flies away and it seems like it would be harder to rub off?


What is a fly veil?


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

No I haven't tried one of those. Maybe I should before I spend $100. Lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Every fly mask mentioned, none of them work at a master manipulator of mask removal aka Indy. He will remove his and all other horses' as well, in less time than it takes to walk over to the house to grab a drink.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Every fly mask mentioned, none of them work at a master manipulator of mask removal aka Indy. He will remove his and all other horses' as well, in less time than it takes to walk over to the house to grab a drink.


Sounds like mine lol


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

One sure-fire way to keep my horse's fly mask on is to put a halter over it. I don't know how you feel about halters in the pasture, but your horse is generally pretty good at not getting caught, a halter should be fine. You've probably tried this though...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Staples and glue!

Just kidding. I've started trudging around the pasture scanning for fly masks too. I decided I would tie a day-glo ribbon on them to make them easier to find in the grass.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> Can anyone recommend one? My horse has an amazing skill of ridding himself of fly masks in 5 minutes flat. Lol. So looking for one that is virtually impossible to take off.


Fly mask with a breakaway halter over top


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Bright Stride Equine said:


> Fly mask with a breakaway halter over top


That's worked for all my escapees.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Gonna be honest that a lot of the time people just don't put masks on right. I've never had a horse consistently remove a mask on me (not saying they aren't out there of course!). While you don't want it tight you do want it snug many people do not do that. Agree with putting it under a halter. Cashel is my favorite brand, as far as not coming off seems like it would be good though as I said have never had too much of a problem.

That spandex type seems like it may be a good option too though I've never tried one. I'd imagine a bit fly would bite right through it.


----------

